# My Little Corner



## Jinsin456 (Sep 12, 2017)

Upgraded my espresso machine and grinder setup at the start of the year and have been adding little bits and pieces over the year.



Crem One Dual Boiler


Eurkea Specialita for espresso & Sage Smart Grinder Pro for everything else


Stag EKG Gooseneck kettle


Timemore Black Mirror Scales


Not Neutral Linos Latte & Flat White Size


Kruve Propel espresso glasses


Various pouovers, V60, Aeropress, Phins, theres a chemex hiding outside the picture 


I want to say I'm going to keep this setup for years but upgraditis is a horrible thing lol!!


----------

